# Long Timers W/medassurant?



## ggmaui (Aug 12, 2008)

Anyone here work for Medassurant for a long period of time?  I am starting training next week and would like anyone who has worked with them for a period of time to let me know how you like it or don't like it?

aloha


----------



## LATOYA8580 (Aug 13, 2008)

*Long Timers W/medassurant*

Hey,

Look under search on this website and there are quite a few people who have worked for medassurant and some loved it some hated it. I guess you would ultimately have to judge for yourself.  

but go to search and put in medassurant.


----------



## Icode4U (Aug 13, 2008)

*MedAssurant*

My advice to you is read the other thread that contain MedAssurant information.  

Things to note:
Icompleted the training, scored 100% on my test, everyone was very nice. I resigned last week, these are the reason why; I was unable to be available for 40 hours per week in addition to my current position of 40 hours with my local job. I was unable to set aside 1 hour each day (during EST business hours) to speak with my preceptor. I was unable to attend the weekly meetings (1 hour) with my lead coder, and 1 hour with the team leader. I cannot quit my full time day job with out the security of knowing there will be enough work to work me and pay me for 40 hours. ###The real kicker is they REQUIRE that you sign a NON COMPETE contract. The contract states that you cannot work for another coding company that performs ANY of the same services that MedAssurant does for a 2 Year period after you no longer work for them.### I completed 30 hours of training, passed the test and completed 3 reviews for them. It is my understanding that I will not be paid because I will not sign (on advice from an employment attorney) the non compete contract. (Read through ALL of your paperwork). I performed reviews for them, without sending in the paperwork, I had not signed the privacy policy, HIPAA agreement etc. I feel that this is not good business practice. Other than these issues, I would have loved to work for them. The laptop and scanner was nice, the reports were legible and the people were friendly.
If you have ever had experience with a NON COMPETE contract, it would give you personal insight. Think about this..if they only have 10 hours of work for you to do in a weeks time, wouldn't you want to suppliment your income? How can you maintain two 40 hour per week jobs? You HAVE to be available to them for 40 hours, you are on stand by. You do not know if you have work until you upload, then download to capture the jobs that are out there. If someone beats you to it, they get the jobs. If you do not get through all of your download, the charts are "sucked" back into the system. There is no way to secure what you download unless you sit down and perform the reviews immediately. You would not be able to get up early, download jobs thinking that when you get home from your full time job that they would be there. If you had a spouse that could support you and could cover the ups and downs of the hours, your only hold back would be the employment contract. The contract also states that your employment status is "at will employment", if you do not make quota, or accuracy and you are terminated, you would not be able to legally find another remote position performing CMS-HCC audits, HEDIS, and others. OUCH!


----------



## monicams2003 (Aug 13, 2008)

The non-compete will not hold up in a court of law.  It's a ridiculous contract that companies think will give them an edge over you.  I've worked for billing companies where I've signed these contracts.  There is a way to make it somewhat legal, which consists of notarization, but even that really isn't enough.  One of my co-workers broke the non-compete contract that she had signed and had to go to court.  The client contacted her because she was the one who handled their account while working at the billing company and they had a great working relationship.  Once she left they did not want to deal with the billing company and hired my co-worker to work directly for them.  When it went to court, the judge told the owner of the billing company that the contract is not binding.  Unless they want to pay her wages for 2 years then they cannot expect her not to seek employment elsewhere.


----------



## msbrowning (Aug 13, 2008)

Thank you for that information Monica, I was quite concerned about that. To be honest I don't even remember reading the non-compete terms of the contract, but I am glad Icode4U bought it up. I was recently terminated from MedAssurant because they claim that I did not meet their accuracy expectations. I was still in the preceptor program and they tell you " oh it's ok the preceptor program is where you are able to make your mistakes, you are still learning, this is new to you, don't worry about it," that is not true. Any errors that you make from the time you review 1 chart is held against you. 

My preceptor only communicated my error rate with me twice. The first time was my first week out of CARA training and my preceptor told me, "oh don't worry about it, it's ok, this is new to you, everyone who does this for the first time makes errors and actually your error rate is lower than all of the new people that were assigned to me." After that phone call my error rate went down to 0% and I was advanced to over-reads. The second time I was made aware of my error rate was my first week doing over-reads. Again, she stated, "oh don't worry about it, over-reads are new to you everybody makes these mistakes, you're ok, but I have to put you on a 2 week action plan." 

After the action plan, I never heard anything else from her regarding my error rate. That is until about 3 weeks later, I received a phone call from my lead coder stating that the company did not need me anymore due to me not meeting their accuracy requirements. I explained to her that I had no idea my error rate was above 5% after the action plan because my preceptor never told me and I was under the assumption that I was doing everything right. How am I supposed to know my error rate if it is not communicated to me? Then to top things off a majority of my errors came from things that were taught in training. Their guidelines are forever changing, they tell you to do things one way and then when you do it that way it's wrong and you get an error.

My second week of employment with MedAssurant I was coding the required 60 charts per day (sometimes I coded more) which totaled to 300 charts per week. My preceptor claimed that she was impressed by this. When I asked my preceptor and lead coder how I could possibly have an error rate of 16% when I code 300 charts per week, I was told that they only check 25 of the 300 charts that I code every week. The only time I heard from my preceptor is when I called her or when I emailed her (besides the times she called me about my error rates). That's why I was totally shocked when I received that phone call. After speaking with my lead coder she told me to email her the information about my error rate not being communicated to me and she will see what happens, that was on a Friday. Well on Monday my preceptor called me asking me what was going on because they were all over her about not telling me my error rate, she had me on speakerphone so I know that others were in the office. I told her "no you did not tell me my error rate after the action plan, I never heard anything from you unless I emailed you with a question." She insisted that she told me my error rate and I insisted that she didn't. 

Well after the phone call she was like "let me write all this down and take it to your lead coder if I can find her and she will get back with you." Less than 5 minutes later, I received an email from my lead coder stating that I was terminated. I knew she was in the office the entire time I was on the phone with my preceptor, it's amazing how quickly I received that email. Initially I was hurt but I quickly got over it and replied to her email with a "thank you." I told her that I have no regrets and when one door closes another one opens. I sent a personal thank you to my preceptor for answering all my questions as well. When I left my full time job with benefits to work for MedAssurant, I went in with a positive attitude knowing that if it did not work out, that meant God had something better for me and whatever happened I knew that he had already worked it out. 

So what I want to say to everyone considering employment with MedAssurant, just be careful, keep good notes and keep a log of all the changes you made to a chart and why you made those changes. Keep a log of each time you speak with your preceptor and what is verbally discussed. Also any emails that you receive from your preceptor and lead coder forward them to your personal email address outside of MedAssurant so that you have proof of everything, just in case they try to pull a fast one on you like they did me. I made the mistake of not doing these things so my statements literally meant nothing to them. 

I have talked to other people that went through the exact same things with MedAssurant, no communication from the preceptor unless they initiated the call, numerous errors caused by things that were taught in training and there are even errors in their manuals that are sent out to you, at least there were when I was in training, they may have updated or corrected the errors by now because that was a little over two months ago. By the way, I am not trying to blame anyone for my errors but it is what it is.

Well anyways, that's my spill and I am actually sending them their equipment back today. Someone called me and asked if I had already sent it back and I told her no because my lead coder said I would be receiving something in the mail from HR with return instructions and I never did. I told her "trust me I am not trying to keep their equipment because I do not want any "MESS" with my last check and I was hoping I could get it back to them before payroll was submitted." She emailed me everything I needed to return the equipment, so FedEx will pick it up in the morning. 

Oh, by the way, as far as the $1,000 sign on bonus, I never received any of it and I called about it but no one ever returned my call. I also called and requested an official separation notice from MedAssurant, I never received it and my phone calls regarding it were never returned. The lady I spoke with today about the equipment said she had no idea about separation notices, I was like WOW......


----------



## kishacajun (Aug 13, 2008)

What's up with this company?  OMG


----------



## KellyCPCCPCO (Aug 13, 2008)

I have not heard really anything good about them or the Coding Source which is unfortunate. It seems they do mass hirings and firings. You are more like a number to them than an actual employee.


----------



## erika hearon (Aug 13, 2008)

ggmaui said:


> Anyone here work for Medassurant for a long period of time?  I am starting training next week and would like anyone who has worked with them for a period of time to let me know how you like it or don't like it?
> 
> aloha



how long did it take for you to hear from them whether or not you passed?


----------



## ggmaui (Aug 13, 2008)

*Passed*



erika hearon said:


> how long did it take for you to hear from them whether or not you passed?



I heard back within 2 days.


----------



## Icode4U (Aug 14, 2008)

*Med(non)Assurant*

I would like to address the non compete comment, made by Monica.  The contract states that you cannot work for ANY company that performs the same type of reviews/audits for 2 years.  This would be in addition to it being a breach of contract to go start your own review business to compete against them.  However, if a client of thiers decides to employ you I don't think that it qualifies.  ~ I can get clarification.  

Sign on bonuses!  Good Luck.  

Getting paid for the training and performing the reviews without signing the contract - good luck

I could make a HIPAA complaint against them.  I was able to reveiw the charts from my home computer, print them out and keep them and I never signed a privacy agreement with them.  I am sure that the patients that I have the information on would love to know that MedAssurant is allowing this to happen.  I could even mail the records to the patient.  

Interesting thought...........MedAssurant better wake up and get some control over their processes and procedures, pay employees for what the work that is performed, the bonuses promised.  Be ethical.  

How would you feel it I had your private medical records sitting on my dinning room table?

Just presenting the other side of the coin for discussion.


----------



## msbrowning (Aug 14, 2008)

*HIPPA Violations.....*

What's really going on with MedAssurant? I am a member of a yahoo group and there are some physician's offices complaining about them as well and one of the complaints is due to concerns of HIPPA violations. I am now wondering if there's a possibilty that I could have lost my coding credentials due to their HIPPA violations if I were still employed by them?


----------



## veggiecow (Aug 15, 2008)

*I would not recommend them*

just to add to what Icode4u and msbrowning have said...First off, I agree with exerything both of you have said...
I ask anyone applying to them to beware. All of their employees are helpful and nice and understanding for the first few weeks and then everything you have read on this thread starts happening! Everything msbrowning experienced I experienced as well. The only thing I can add is this:
I have experienced several situations where I was told I made an error, but remembered putting that HCC in! Almost every error I have "made" I don't remember making and in fact I remember capturing it. I hesitate to say that they don't do this on purpose to keep recycling their coders (so they can stay training, etc.) It just seems so fishy to me.

I just don't see how the people reviewing our charts are so "resistant" to mistakes themselves. Another example, my preceptor told me something was signed and after I challenged her, she admitted her mistake. The same thing happened on a code. She told me it did not fall under an HCC when in fact, it was an addition to the manual that we were notified of my email. When I challenged her, she again had to admit she was wrong. I can't prove whether my error rate was corrected after I pointed these out or whether she kept the error rate the same. 

And regarding the choosing a "random" 25 charts to review and use to calculate our error rate...who's to say they don't review a chart and say "Oh, nothings wrong with this one let me try another" with the hope that they will find enough errors to give us a high error rate? You know what I mean? Like they could review more that 25 charts and only use the 25 that had errors in order to "fabricate" a higher error rate.

One last thing. My last check was supposedly mailed on 8/8 and I still have not received it. Today is 8/15 and when I called I was told several people are having the same issue and that the post office must be running slow this week. I don't believe it for a second!! I still have the equipment (this might explain the hold-up), but I am hesitant to send the equipment in before I receive my check! My rationale is once they get their equipment, I may never get my check. Not sure what to do...


----------



## collinsbrobbey (Sep 18, 2008)

*would u advise me 2 work 4 medassurant*

just passed my cpc and just had an offer from med assurant. would any one advise me to take it or not. pls am confused


----------



## KellyCPCCPCO (Sep 18, 2008)

*Jupiter*

I think the experience you gain in any job especially your first is very valuable. I say go for it but you may want to continue your search to see if anything comes up down the road. The job market is so tough right now I hate to see anyone pass up an opportunity.

Medassurant seems to have pros and cons. BUT so does any job. I do think they have a high turnaround but so many coders would love the opportunity to work remotely. That is why I think you should give it a shot.

Good Luck to you!!


----------



## FTessaBartels (Sep 19, 2008)

*I agree - get the experience*

Kelly, very well said!  Get the experience. You may succeed beyond your dreams; OR you may find that this is just not for you. Either way you've gotten experience, and learned something about the kind of work environment and type of work you are best suited to (or not, as the case may be).
Go for it!

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CPC-E/M


----------



## okiesawyers (Sep 19, 2008)

I agree......what may not work for one person may actually be a dream for someone else!


----------



## Chocolatemama (Sep 29, 2008)

*MedAssurant eye opener*

Wow, this is an eye opener for because everything that was talk about is true and I am worried about my job at MedAssurant.  I am already seeing everything you guys have ben talking about and I am going to start job hunting again, just in case they decide to fire me.


----------



## Chocolatemama (Apr 14, 2009)

*I am tried of MedAssurant*

I still work for MedAssurant and I can believe I am still there after 9 months  but I am so tried of them making up crazy rule, they lies about alot of thing such the new rule they put on me yesterday is that there California Law employee can't work over 8 hours day or it will be consider overtime.  They are so stupid because I am contractor with them for 40 hours a week not 8 hours day.  So if I want to work a 10 hours day I can.  I ave been working 10 hours off and on for the last 9 months and then all of sudden I can't do that.  That was the reason why I wanted to work from home is to be able to pick my own hours and schedule.  I am of the best coder the my team has and I met all my productivity and hours every week and this how they try to play me.  It is time for me to move on to another job.


----------



## elliecoder (Oct 3, 2009)

The complaints are legitimate folks. I had 100% accuracy on my annual review, that was 2 months ago, today I'm out of a job. Basically, bad business practices lead to innocent hard workingpeople paying the price. I had said good things when I started, and I have to say that I did not have bad leads, but I DID have 5 of them, all with different answers to internal issues! Anyone who gets fired from this company: Keep your head up, it's definitely not you, it's bad business!


----------



## elliecoder (Oct 3, 2009)

*reply*

Be careful, you're going to make it look non-compliant for any prospective employer or client and it will be even harder for some coders to present their case when it comes to requesting to work from home.
It may also cost you your certification. I realize that companies can get to you like this, but don't let it cost you everything you work hard for.


----------

